# Teen pigeon rescued - won't eat!



## animal friend (May 7, 2003)

Dear pigeon enthusiasts,

I am SOOO greatful to have discovered this site as I need HELP, please.

Rescued a teen wild pigeon (not feral, not sure the exact name). A cat was after it, it was cornered in my back yard and - probably due to not enough tail feathers - it cannot fly up. So after scaring the cat away and leaving some grains behind it just moved to another corner, still on the floor. So I rescued it (it is now in acard box with kitchen roll, water and grains) in my flat, but it won't eat. It just sits there and is maybe still in shock! Shall I hand-feed it (soaked oats?).

Does not look injured and I have not seen any poop yet.

Please help me (him/her) quickly!

Animal friend


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, and well done for saving this pigeon - 

Does the bird seem hunched up, feathers fluffed, with apparent difficulty keeping eyes open? This would indicate a sick bird which, if an adult, could explain why it didn't fly off.

Can you describe the bird itself a little, as you believe it may not be a feral pigeon? This may help someone to suggest care more specifically.

Ferals will come in varying 'color schemes' and, if a very young feral, may still have some traces of yellow hairs.

If it seems reluctant to drink, gently putting it's beak into the water a little way may encourage it.

If you could tell us just a little more about the bird and it's general stance and condition, I'm sure one of us can give some advice here.


John (UK)


----------



## animal friend (May 7, 2003)

John,
Thanks so much for your reply. The bird's feathers are fine (smooth) and it has shiny eyes, which it keeps open. My overall impression is that is looks rather healthy. It looks relatively grown up, but is smaller than you'd expect an adult bird. 

It is grey with a purple chest, underneath - as much as I can see it - it is white. As I said it does not look like one of the "street" pigeons (which I hope I referred to correctly as "feral" in my previous mail), but the ones which you rather see in your back garden or the park. I was looking for a chracteristic white "ring" around its neck, but as it is squatting and hence pulling its neck in I cannot see that.

I will try to make it - gently - drink as you suggested.

It has pooed since twice, both which look fine to me (not watery or unhealthy colour).

How long can it last without eating? I do not think it has been "secretly" eating as the amount of seeds (sunflower & sesame) I provided seem the same. I even put a slice of apple (I only know about canaries...).

Is is advisable to lift it to have a closer look?

Any advice, especially on feeding will be very welcome. I really cannot think I can go to bed (I am in the UK) before I know it has eaten and/or drunk.

Please keep on replying.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Whereabouts in the UK are you - both John and myself are in the UK too?
Ah - I see you are in London. John is nearest to you but I know of a London Wildcare who will treat pigeons -try this link - http://www.londonwildcare.org/ and here's their phone number - 020 8647 6230
Hope this helps.

[This message has been edited by Nooti (edited May 07, 2003).]


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi again,

Well, if it has an orange-to-yellow beak, and a green patch round the rear part of the sides of the neck, and is an unbroken greyish color topside, then it could be a stock dove (tho they are normally in parks, woodland, etc) or maybe a young woodpigeon (the white patch is not evident in youngsters). Both have a dark pinkish hue on the chest.

Any pigeons will normally eat grains, legumes and seeds - a typical pigeon mix from a store might have small grains like wheat and barley, maybe some sunflower seed, dried peas, linseed, hemp seed, maize, tic beans.

A standard wild bird mix will often do for a start, though. 

It may take some small pieces of moistened bread - if it is used to foraging around human habitation it should recognise bread.

Avoid anything mixed with milk, though. 

An adult pigeon can, at a pinch, do without food for a day or three - but obviously you won't know when it last ate - but will need water.

If it still does not respond, we have some members who are used to 'hands on' feeding of pigeons.

Some pigeons will eat edible berries, but not fruit generally.

Feral pigeons will sometimes eat well chopped up lettuce, if they recognise it as food.


John


----------



## animal friend (May 7, 2003)

Thanks a lot for this link & phone number, Nooti, for this case as well as potential future ones.
I will call them first thing tomorrow morning, provided the pigeon has survived the night...

I have tried to coax it into taking some water as suggested by John - in vain, unfortunately. I'm at a loss.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello Animal Friend,

Pigeon Recovery take in London pigeons and have dealt with a small number of wood pigeons. Their number is 0181-644-7349.

Keep it warm and quiet for the night, it might drink tomorrow morning.

Cynthia (also in UK)

[This message has been edited by cyro51 (edited May 07, 2003).]


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I once rescued a woodpigeon and was told to feed it on defrosted green peas. You open the beak gently and push the pea to the back of the mouth, the pigeon swallows.

It would be less stressful if it fed itself, so you could try putting a few defrosted peas down for it see if it eats when it is alone? Just a thought!

Cynthia


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Do you mean this is a woodpigeon?
If this is so and it is not acting neurotic then I'm afraid it is a pretty sick bird.
It is likely a juvenile. They do not like handling and will often stress out so much that they system gets overloaded with adrenaline and other stress chemicals which causes a heart attack.
They do better if left alone. Try both rescue places in the morning, although London Wildcare do state they are on call 24/7.
Sylvie is the lady who runs it and she is very nice. I came into contact with her a couple of years back when she was advertising for a home for a pigeon which needed special care.


----------



## animal friend (May 7, 2003)

Dear all,

Thanks for the numerous tips and contacts! I have since had moderate success with giving the pigeon a little water from a pipette held to the side of its beak. It appeared that it swallowing some of the drops I planted on its beak. But how much does it need??

The frozen pea tip is interesting too. Have not got any in the house at the moment, but tomorrow - unless one of the sanctuaries will continue to look after this little one.

Yes, it is in a protected, warm place. I left it in the dark now, but will have a final look before going to bed. Nooti might be right that it "shut down" out of distress and hence cannot be bothered even to eat. Let's hope for the best...


----------



## animal friend (May 7, 2003)

Hi all,

Just to give quick feedback on the teen pigeon: I have managed to feed it defrosted, slightly squezed peas and some soaked pulpy oatflakes. It won't eat itself so I gently open its beak a bit and it swallows the food. It also continues to take water from a pipette. So I am mighty relieved!

Although I have called both organisations suggested by you, I have decided to continue feeding it myself - as long as it is willing to take the food. If is stops I'll pack it into the car to professionals, however, I did not want to give it another stressful experience as it has setteld in its box now. 

Looking at it more closely and in daylight I am quite certain that it is a juvenile wood pigeon. All the feathers are quite "grown up", however, the occasional "fluff" is still protruding from in between those feathers.

I need your advice once more, please: Any more softish/chopped up food suggestions from anybody? What about squashed veg? Are there any which should not be fed? I will also chop some lettuce and try (lettuce was suggested by John) Would it need vitamin supplements? How about boiled egg? And would I need to give it some grit (eg. finely crumbled egg shells) at this stage already?

So far you have all helped me immensely. Looking forward to your new comments. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so glad it is doing well. How about some defrosted sweet corn as well? You can also soak pigeon seed and feed that to them.

A bit of hardboied egg should be okay as well.

Cynthia (at work so hurried reply!)


----------



## animal friend (May 7, 2003)

Yes, I will try defrosted sweet corn as well tonight plus some hard-boiled egg. Will get pigeon grains tomorrow.

Thanks!

Still not sure about the amount. At the moment I just feed it until it signals me that it had enough (hope I am interpreting it right). This afternoon (15.00) that was about 10 peas. In the morning it had about 1 teaspoonful of soaked oats. Could that be enough?? Will feed again at about 18.00 and around 22. Does this sound right to you?

Also, it gets very excited when it hears other woodpigeons outside: It cranes its neck, looks into that direction and moves about. I'd love to return it to its parents/relatives, but I still do not want to risk it as the backyard is practically the gateway for all the neighbouring cats. So I must be sure it can fly. I assume I am doing the right thing...If not, please tell me!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello again!









I have always used the "loss of interest" as a guide to when a pigeon has had enough. I suspect that that is the guide that parent birds would also use.

I also remember that Carl (bigbird) had advised 1 level teaspoon of seed two or three times a day for a young feral pigeon.

Also, as a general guide, adult feral pigeons need approximately one tenth of their body weight in food a day. 

You will need to give it flying time in a bedroom or something so that it develops its flying muscles and also learns a few flying skills!

It would be good if it could watch other wood pigeons look for food etc so that it can learn from them.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a strange coincidence! I ended up with a wood pigeon in my care today. I thought it was a collared dove until I saw its white wing bars.

I had to take it to a rehabber as I am at work all day. She told me that it would be best to tube feed your pigeon well soaked chick crumbs.

There are instructions on tube feeding at this site : http://www.duckpolice.org/ 

To prepare the chick crumbs you soak in hot (not boiling) water for 30 minutes, then belnd in a liquidiser, pass through a sieve and refrigerate. You can make enough for 48 hours...that is how long it keeps in the fridge.

At feeding time fill two 20 cc syringe and place in a cup of boiling water for 90 seconds. Take them out and allow to cool for a couple of minutes before feeding.


She told me that some people make a paste of the chick crumb, roll it into little balls and dip each nball into water before feeding it to the pigeon but that this could be drawn out and stressful.

Good luck!









Cynthia


----------



## animal friend (May 7, 2003)

Yes, what a coincidence, indeed!

Thanks again for your tips. However, the good news is that "mine" is eating by itself now, so I am relieved, but only likes peas and sweet corn, does not take grains (yet?). And it only eats when I am not in the room. So I stopped handfeeding it. 

I am not quite sure what "chick crumbs" are, I'm afraid. Can I buy this from the pet shop? I gather you do not mean bits of chick peas?

This afternoon I will transform (cover the windows, remove cactus and other dangerous objects) the room to let it fly a little as you suggested. I even managed to find a branch because there are not many natural "landing places". I guess I will have to cover the floor newspaper too...

Thanks again and I still value any tip you might have.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He sounds as if he is doing very well. Even the adult ferals that I have rescued will not eat while I am watching, unles I happen to have given them raw unsalted peanuts which they love.

It is only my opinion but I think that it is much better to let it fed itself if it can. Much less stressful, too!

Do you know how much it is eating? What to its poops look like?

Feral pigeons will usually only poop when they perch, so I expect the same applies to woodpigeons. That should reduce the amount of protection your carpets need.

Chick crumbs are sort of brown grains that are as small as sugar grains, but brown. I think they are used for feeding hen chicks.

I wondered whether tinned chick peas would be suitable food, but I think they might be too salted. Perhaps if you soaked dried peas overnight?

Good idea about the branch, too. Wodpigeons favour trees rather than ledges, so it will teach him how to land accurately.

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well done, indeed, with your rescue









Sounds like your little woodie is learning good pigeonhood well

John


----------



## animal friend (May 7, 2003)

Yes, it seems to be doing well. It is sitting bright-eyed (grey eyes with dark pupil) in the room (out of its box!) on my wooden stage props. 

Have bought various suitable grains from a pet shop, but it is still only interested in sweetcorn & peas (the latter are its favourite!). It might eat the odd grain, but I have my doubts! Must admit I have not soaked these yet... Maybe that's the problem? I have also distributed some grit. 

Do I have to be worried if it only continues to eat peas and sweetcorn?? 

It cannot fly a great deal in the room as this is quite small, but hopefully it will learn at least to fly straight up, which was the original problem and which works a bit better now. Might relocate it to another room, which is larger - but unfamiliar. So I am reserving this option for later as I do not want to stress the bird out too much. 

The poops look good (well, you know what I mean...), judging from what I know of my canaries and other birds: dark green with bits of white and around it clear liquid (can be seen when the kitchen towel soaks). It poops wherever it sits for a longer time or - of course - when it is frightened.

No worries about a carpet: I haven't got one but parquet, which comes in handy! In addition I have distributed some newspaper, even wrapped it around anything which might look remotely as a branch to her/him (I have no idea but I DO think of it as a HER).

I have also collected some "birdy" weeds from the park (again the ones I know my other birds used to eat). Has not touched it so far, neither the thinly sliced lettuce. I was also trying to observe what on eartt all those woodpigeons in the park were so busy with picking from the grass (people must have thought I am mad!) Could not figure it out, though. Must have been some seeds or new grassshoots as the lawn was cut recently.

Thanks - as always - for your feedback.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am hoping that Helen will step in on the feeding as I have never had a woodpigeon to care for.

I feed them in the park and they are very keen for the pigeon seed in winter but in summer they ignore me, giving preference to the "whatever they peck at in the grass"...I have no idea what that is, but it keeps them plump!

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Guess it would have to be mostly grass and weed seeds they peck for on lawns, but in soil they do also find very small worms and snails as (presumably) a natural way to build calcium in the breeding season. They eat small fruits (i.e., berries), also buds and even flower petals. Of course, as we know, most of them enjoy their raw bird-friendly small peanuts, too









John


----------



## animal friend (May 7, 2003)

Good news: She actually started picking seeds! I also sprayed her with a fine mist of water in the morning which she seemed to like very much.

However, BIG drama: The mother/father wood pigeon kept on flying around. Upon seeing it and hearing its calls "my" pigeon has started making baby pigeon begging noises and flapping its wings. The adult bird then actually tracked it down and sat on the window sill and trying to get in through the bottom and "talking" to it. 

Obviously there was glass between them and the little one was deparate to get out! I was probably more distraught than the two of them!

Underneath is the backyard where I first found it. I am on a (rather high) first floor and it is in between houses, so a sort of deepish shaft. No problem for the adult pigeon as I could see, but for this one...

Anyway, I have opened the sash window just a little bit at the bottom, just enough for the pigeons to hear each other properly should the adult one come back again (because it did a few times in a row). But the small one cannot get out. What would you advise???? This begging behaviour with noises has only happened today for the first time that's why I thought this specific pigeon must be a parent. But could this REALLY be a parent or does ANY adult take pity??? 

How long do you you think I should keep her? Her tail wings are not long enough yet. I would say they probley need another third in length. Also would I have to wait until she develops her characteristic neck marks? 

Whenever I do release her, would I release her from my window (from the room where she is in now) upon hearing woodpigeons' call, take her down to the backyard or take her to the park behind the house and look for a flock?

So, please bear with me a little bit longer as I have now moved from the nutritional concerns to behavioural questions. I just don't want to blow all now...

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Can the bird fly?
If so then I would release it because the parent will now take care of it - and also teach it the things that you can't such as what is good to eat and where to find it, and what danger to look out for ect- basically how to be a wild woodpidgy!


----------



## animal friend (May 7, 2003)

I have just shot a picture of her. Please, could I have (an) e-mail address(es), so that somebody can have a look and establish what developmental stage she is at?

It is difficult to say whether she can fly properly as the room is pretty small. She does move about, which will involve some amount of flying (but minimal distances).

Also, the weather looks very changeable. Judging from all your previous e-mails to other info seekers it would be best to wait for better weather, or not?

Looking forward to your replies.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

You can email to me if you like - [email protected]


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Or to [email protected]alnet.co.uk

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Aren't pigeons wonderful parents? I think that the nest must be very close by and that is how she ended up in your garden, so when you release her that is where she should go.

She looks older that my pigeon. I have never seen a woodpigeon that young wandering around so I would assume too young to fly the nest yet...but I don't mind being corrected!









Cynthia


----------



## animal friend (May 7, 2003)

Yes, Cynthia, I was absolutely amazed when I saw the parent! I thought the young pigeon had been abandoned on the day I found her, but I am so glad I was wrong. 

As I had feedback from Helen and John as well it seems that I would do best to release it to ensure it will pick up vital skills from its parent - albeit being a bit underweight.

Hoping the parent returns tomorrow and then I'll just open the window and see what happens...The little backyard/garden where I found it is just below.


----------



## animal friend (May 7, 2003)

Pigeon parent came to visit again (I also put out some grains for it on the window sill to double the attraction) and I have opened the sash window about a quarter at the bottom to release the young one. 

However, it has not gone yet, only continues its begging behaviour upon seeing the adult(I can hear both and also observe from a different window without disturbing).

As I have to leave about 13.30 today, shall I just leave the window open and have faith that it will finally go in its own time???

Grateful for any feedback.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

MIght be better if you can leave it until you have the time to wait so you can oversee the release, just in case the pidge has any difficulty?

If your schedule makes that pretty difficult, then I guess you'd have to take a chance.

John


----------



## animal friend (May 7, 2003)

In the meantime the parent came again and the little one ventured on the window sill. They were both sitting very close to each other, very touching to see. Then the adult left - alone. Little one kept on waiting for a bit and then went back into the room again.

I think this might go on for a while and they both seem to be ok about it. I do not have the heart to close the window in my absence as I remember how distressed the little one was when it could not get to the adult bird. Even if it does not leave yet it seems to get reassurance that it is not alone (hope I'm right there). The best I can do at the moment.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think you are right!

Cynthia


----------



## animal friend (May 7, 2003)

I'd like to share the good news with you all: This morning the young pigeon has flown away back into the wild! It was "picked up" by a parent.

I would like to thank all of you very much for your prompt tips and constant support. It was a new experience for me and yet I did not have the feeling I did it alone. Good to know that there is a whole bunch of people taking animals' welfare so seriously.

To more successful rescues and happy releases!

Thanks again!

Animal friend


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Super Duper
And another happy ending


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Great stuff! Well done for helping little 'un get back on his feet (or wings!)

Isn't it amazing how the parent came looking and kept coming back!

I'm really hoping my local woodpigeon will introduce his young (bound to have some!) to my balcony in due course.

John


----------

